# Body Odor in 7 year old



## shematrix

Just recently my 7 year old (almost 8) has awful b.o.! She showers every night and I see that she washes. Is it normal to have body odor so young? I mean, it's rank!

Even if she is inside in the a/c and not out playing she still sweats really bad. I tried deodrant on her pits but it really didn't help.








:

Brenda


----------



## emmaline

I have a friend whose daughter had strong b.o. at that age, she seemed way too young but soon after she did start growing body hair (yes at age 8) - I would have thought she would soon be menstruating but she is now nearly 12 and hasn't yet - but some girls do hit puberty very early

re sweating even when cool - sorry, no insight


----------



## shematrix

I'm afraid it may be early puberty. She is starting to develop also.

Oh! I am SO not ready for this!!









Brenda


----------



## mamaduck

My son will be 6 in a month, and now and then I've noticed he has BO too. Weird for someone so little. But he has also just started wanting to wear sleevless athletic jerseys and I think that it has to do with the nasty polyester material.


----------



## bestjob

My daughter is seven and she sometimes smells a bit off as well. I've noticed that synthetic clothing is a contributing factor, as well as stress. When things are intense at school or with friends, we can tell! The thing about her stress level is that it is good stress (like being in a play or on holiday) as well as bad stress (fights with friends or siblings) are all the same... stress.


----------



## LunaMoom

My 8 year old has had b.o. for a while now,I too worried about early puberty.She uses deodorant and it seems to help and no other "developments" have happened yet. We live in Florida and it's so hot here I'm not surprised she sweats!


----------



## CorasMama

When she was 18 mos. old, my dd started to stink, and stink bad! She has been a heavy sweat-er since birth, but I'm not surprised, as her birth father is the same way. But all of a sudden, her sweat was unbearably stinky. Here's what we figured out: it was a food intolerance. When we eliminated cow's milk from her diet, she stopped smelling bad. I went to the pediatrician with the results of my trying this, and he said that it was probably some sort of intolerance, and that they could do all sorts of tests to figure it out "officially" but that the end result would be the same -- don't give her cow's milk.

Food sensitivities/intolerances can develop any time, and can be responsible for a whole host of different symptoms. You might want to try a modified elimination diet with her, and/or consult a naturopath.

Good luck


----------



## llme

My almost 8 year old is beginning to get pubic hair and started getting bo last year after turning 7. I was mortified to see the hair but am trying to figure out what to do now and to remain calm and matter of fact with her. There are drugs which stop puberty for awhile. Or one can let it go. It was good to hear about the one who didn't menstuate until age 12 even though the hair started so much sooner. I am taking her the doctor for a consultation as soon as I can find one that knows how to deal with this and that I feel comfortable with. If anyone knows any more about this, your input would be greatly appreciated!
Lisa


----------



## 13moons

I feel your pain Brenda!! My dd just turned 8 last month and B.O. has been an issue with her for several months now. The washing regular helps to get rid of it at the moment but as soon as she sweats, it is back. Deoderant helps some-maybe try a different brand or try one that is an anti-perspirant and not just deoderant? I have big concerns over early puberty as well and I am reasonably sure that is what is going on with her-I was pretty early, but extraordinarily so. Body hair by 10 and started my period right around the same time. I'm not ready for it either, but have accepted that is a likely explanation.







:
I have also heard that different foods create more body odor also, but have not tried looking for any correlation with dd.
llme, I don't really know any more about it, but personally I would not medicate-I would let it go. That's just what I would do though, everyone is different. IMO, medicating for a lengthy period of time can't be much better than the possible adverse effects of early menstruation. I would be interested in what a dr. has to say about it though, if you talk to someone! My biggest concern is not biological, but pyshcological-it just sucks that an 8 year old would have to worry about changing pads and cramps and stuff,kwim?
Just curious, and no-one has to answer this if they don't want to, but is weight a factor for any of the girls mentioned? It is for my daughter, and I know that can be a big contributing factor to early puberty (reaching the critical mass earlier). Just wondering...
Hugs everyone!








Jennifer


----------



## shematrix

If it is puberty, I'll let nature run its course. I wouldn't want to medicate to stop it. My mom started her periods at 9 years old. I was 12.

Jennifer, I heard on the news the other day about weight being a factor in starting periods/puberty. Around 100 pounds I believe it said.

It makes sense that a food could make b.o. worse too.

Thanks!

Brenda


----------



## llme

Hi everyone,
Yeah, I am leaning towards letting nature take it course, and I am genuinely against medicating for ANYTHING if at all possible. My daughter, who is turning 8 on the 22nd of this month, as I mentioned, is getting pubic hair, and I believe is getting breasts, too. I asked her the other day, how she would feel about getting breasts and she said, "I don't want them now, you mean little breasts making little bumps in my shirt? I don't want that!" We are seeing the doctor on Friday and will take it from there. I will let you all know what she says...and what we decide to do. My daughter weighs around 75 pounds and is very tall for her age. She certainly is not anywhere near overweight, just very dense, but quite lean. I don't see how her weight has contributed to this but I don't know enough about it at this time.
Lisa


----------



## 13moons

Good luck at the doctor, llme! If the doc offers any insight you could share with us, I for one would be interested in hearing it.
Yeah tennesseemom2, around 100 pounds sounds about right, but I know it also has to do with percentage of body fat. My daughter is past that, so I am pretty sure it is a contributing factor for her. It doesn't sound like your daughter is anywhere near that being a contributor though ,llme-one less thing to worry about anyway, right?
Boobs, ugh-I got those early too and that was not fun!
Jennifer


----------



## llme

thanks for your reply 12moons.
One last word before we go to the doc tomorrow--and I will share any insights we gain there. If we do decide to let nature take it's course...and it's obvious where that's going...I would love some advice on how to talk to her and prepare her in a positive way for what is happening to her and her body. I certainly did not have that when I was a child and so am at a loss for how to do it.
Lisa


----------



## llme

SORRY--13 MOONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13moons

When my sister and I were about 8 or so, my parents ordered this kit that came complete with an instruction booklet for how to talk to your daughter about puberty and esp. menstruating, a book for us to read, and a wide variety of pads. It seems a little corny now, but at the time I'm sure it really helped my parents and when I did start my period, I was prepared and went right to the kit and took care of business!
With my kids, it's different. My girls are 8 and 5 and they have both been very active in the pregnancies they have been around for and present at the birth of their younger sibling(s). This lends itself very naturally to discussion of body changes and menstruation. They both know about how their bodies are going to be changing and that it is very natural.
It is such a shame our society attaches such negativity to the changes associated with puberty and menstruation. We have all been changing physically and mentally since birth and will continue to do so, so why should this time be treated any differently? My big thing with my kids is that I want to be sure and try to counter that negative attitude so that, like you said, it is a more positive experience. I want them to realize that it is a truly amazing thing that are bodies can do this!
Did you read the article in MOthering the magazine a few months (maybe more) back about the woman who created a sort of rite of passage for her daughter after she started her period? She created a really special menarche ritual to commemorate the occasion as the wonderful change it should be. I know that all sounded really corny, but hopefully you all know what I mean!


----------



## llme

Yes, my daughter was present at and witnessed my 2 year old son's birth. Maybe that is a good place to start our discussion. She has mentioned that she wants children, too. The part that feels so difficult for me is that she is only 7 going on 8 and doesn't want this happening so soon. None of her friends, that we know of, are going through this, and I don't know how to make her feel good about something that is happening to her body so young. I did see that article you mention, and I didn't read the entire thing, and no longer have the article, but I do remember thinking that the girl had friends around her. My daughter is HIGHLY intelligent and mature for her age and I am afraid she will feel like it is corny. If we did do something, I think it would be her and I or maybe include her dad if she wants to, she is very close to him. I don't know if I am making sense...
Anyway, the doc visit is soon, will let you all know how it went.
Lisa
Hey, how do you get those expressions on the reply page?????


----------



## u k mum

hi,to the mum who is concerned about body odor and her 7year old.well i had the same thing with my daughter who is now 13 and a half years old.i first noticed the b o smell and as i thought she was too young for deoderants,made her wash under her arms morning and after school.she was around 8 at the time,i eventually bought deoderants for her cos i didn`t want her to smell at school etc and this did cure the problem completely,then the year after she started getting underarm hair.i was mortified by this and did think "oh no my baby is going to start her periods soon and she`s too young and its such a shame etc etc"anyhow luckily she didn`t and was 12 and half years old before she did.which was a lot later than most of her mates of the same age.
oh yeah i can`t blame the weather or the heat for the b o problem as we live in the uk in devon!!!!!!!!
onto a different matter,does anyone know how much a girl can grow after she has started a periods,cos my daughter is 5 foot 4 but shes hoping to grow a bit more!!thanks


----------



## JessJoy

My personal experience with body odor:

When I ate a 100% raw vegan diet, all body odor went away completely! Cooked food made me stink.

Are your children getting plenty of RAW fruits and vegetables?

THere are so many chemicals in deodorants(particularly antipersperants) that I would not let a 7 year old use them. THere are studies linking anti persperants to breast cancer. Also, why would I want to stop up the pores in my armpit that are there to eliminate toxins? Directly under your armpits are lymph nodes trying to do their job.

As far as early development goes... have you considered the effects of BVH in any non organic dairy that you eat? Bovine Growth Hormone is regularly given to non-organic cows to make them produce more milk by having bigger teats. THe cows in the US look nothing like the cows in other countries. Ours are huge by comparison. BVH can be absorbed by human consumption of non organic milk and I believe that is why we are seeing kids hitting puberty early and looking nothing like my generation did at that age.

Good topic!!

Jess


----------



## kat85

Have you tried giving her special deodrant like (the one with a baking soda, I think ) helps with odor or special kind soap for her. If not call your dr. and ask their advice, I remember my body odor start really young and didn't go away. So my ma bought me some special soap I think Neturogena and strong dedorant and that help. She might have sweaty glands that cause her to over sweat.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy

I just wanted to post and say that I have been careful with my daughter's diet. Always organic dairy, limited non organic meat exposure... and then I found out my MIL started her menses at 10! My 8 yr old has some underarm and pubic hair, and needs to start wearing anti perspirant. I made a tribe for moms who need to chat about these issues with other moms of younger children!

Moms of Early Bloomers Tribe


----------



## Shiloh

there are also natural things to keep down odor like parseley?
Also maybe its the clothing reaction - if too much residue, lingering body odor in clothing, grease not comming out of clothing.

I'd say strip their clothing like cloth diapers when they get a bit funky.
Also the bo smell is bacteria growth not really sweat so what about controlling things that it can grow in - reducing dietary sugar, going to cotton only clothing that is breathable, bleaching, stripping undies (a bra girl told me once that without boiling, bleaching, stripping, sunning bacteria loads build up in clothing to nasty levels in 6 months or less)

underarm body odor can also appear in places not underarms - like feet, crotch







so it might help to get any vaginal issues under control...we all stink sometimes







going without undies at night is a good start, making sure the child isn't doing anything to cover the smell themselves (like overusing perfumes, soaps...) I remember a friend who used to put deoderant on their feet....not sure if it worked.

maybe also trying bathing at night and in the morning, as night sweating could be an issue. or trying something in the bath...like epsom salts, tea tree oil (just a suggestion don't know if its a bad idea.) also changing bed linens as they can really soak up smells and putting a matress cover. change pillow cases and bleach/wash pillows often. Also check clothing not washed often enough - jackets, shoes, hats...you can wash anything







if she has any uniforms or synthetic clothing ...those can really absorb smells.

and check her body for anything out of the ordinary - caveties, feet issues..
my husband has sweat gland issues (they block up and become infected - stinky....)and his feet if he gets calloused really narsty

and maybe its also time for uber holistic treatments, hot baths, massage things to get the lymphatic system draining properly.

googling..

Quote:

Dietary imbalances, resulting in constipation or a deficiency of magnesium or zinc may be other causes of body odor.
it also says some people who eat too much of one thing (meat, spices, onions) can have stronger body odors

Quote:

Some individuals cannot metabolize foods containing large amounts of choline, such as eggs, fish, liver and legumes.

Quote:

Fried and baked goods may contain rancid fats and oils that lead to body odor.
I'd also try washing her clothing separately....it also says to not allow plastic bottles as they are estrogen enhancing...

Quote:

underlying causes of excessive sweating, low blood sugar, liver disease, diabetes, parasites, metabolic dysfunction, menopause, or emotional stress (anger, fear, excitement). Kidney disease ,Liver disease , Fungal infections
Refined sugar feeds bacteria and fungus on the skin

Quote:

If you have a serious odor problem, soak for fifteen minutes or longer in a tub of water with three cups of tomato juice added.
Supplements
Chlorophyll , Magnesium , Vitamins A high-potency B vitamin , Zinc

http://www.health911.com/remedies/rem_bodyo.htm


----------



## PamelaBallinger

My 8 year old daughter also has bad BO. I picked her up from soccer one day with a tank on and she lifted her arms behind her head. I mean her pits stink!!! I tried deodorant on her and it helps a little. She smells worse than me! Trust me, I get bad BO sometimes!


----------



## mikethai

*Eggs caused my 8 year olds body order*

I am a single father of two children six and eight. We live in Thailand. My eight year old daughter has been having body odor off and on for two years. Last week it was very strong so I searched and found this forum and I saw the comment on intolerance to egg and milk. She had eaten egg every day for breakfast the whole week when the odor started. She also has a glass of milk every morning even when there is no odor so I decided to stop the egg. It has been one week now with no egg and the odor has completely gone. 
I was going to go to the doctor but now there is no need.
Thank you so much for your advice.


----------

